# Coffee sours when cooling



## KrisP (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to pour-over brewing, and am having a problem. My brews taste good when hot, but as soon as they start to cool slightly they become extremely sour, suggesting under-extraction. I am using a medium-fine grind, 24g coffee to 350g water, 30 sec bloom then pours every 30 secs. I suspect the water may be too cool or cooling too quickly - I do not have a way to measure this accurately. Does this sound a likely issue?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What Brewing thing are you using ?

Chemex ? V60? Kalita ?

I would suggest using a bit more water with that amount of coffee , will help you push up extraction levels and sweetness


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

KrisP said:


> Does this sound a likely issue?


Yes. Coffee opens up, taste-wise, as it cools. So, if you are finding it unpleasant as it cools, sounds like an extraction issue. What beans, grinder, method are you using?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its not the water temp per se ( unless you are brewing too cool to get under extraction but as i said i think you need to put more water through the coffee ) , in general as TSK say pour over flavours open up room temp

For me its where the sweetness and the favours pop and shine


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

KrisP said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to pour-over brewing, and am having a problem. My brews taste good when hot, but as soon as they start to cool slightly they become extremely sour, suggesting under-extraction. I am using a medium-fine grind, 24g coffee to 350g water, 30 sec bloom then pours every 30 secs. I suspect the water may be too cool or cooling too quickly - I do not have a way to measure this accurately. Does this sound a likely issue?


Hi Kris, you say you are pouring every 30seconds, but how many pours are you doing & how big are they? What's the total brew time? As Boots says, using more water will help push extraction along.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Drop the dose to 20/21g and report back


----------



## KrisP (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks for the help so far, I'll give those a go. Somehow forgot to mention I'm using a V60 and a Encore grinder. Total brew time is around 3:45


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aim nearer 4:00?


----------

